# Advice needed for ACS assessment for ANZSCO 263111- COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENG



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

I am new to this forum and watching all the topics regarding immigrating to Australia.
I am going to apply for ACS this week for ANZSCO 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER.

My details are given below:

Age: 35
Degree: M.Sc Computer Science and B.Sc Computer Science

Work Exp:
Company 1: From Nov 2004 to Oct 2005 (1 year) as Technical Support Executive (Not Claiming for ACS points)

Company 2: From Nov 2005 to June 2008 (2.8 Years) Subject Matter Expert (Not Claiming for ACS points)

Company 3: From July 2008 to Present (7.8 Years) IT Systems Engineer (Claiming for ACS points, ANZSCO 263111)

I will be getting Statutory Declaration from my Colleague after ACS assessment from Company 1 and Company 2 as R&R is not available in the Experience letter.

Question 1: I am not going to claim points for Company 1 & 2. Do I have to mandatory inform these work experience and submit the details of those to ACS.?

Question 2: Will my B.Sc and M.Sc Comp Sci degree considered as ICT Major.?

I need your expert advise on this regard. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

sheiky said:


> I am new to this forum and watching all the topics regarding immigrating to Australia.
> I am going to apply for ACS this week for ANZSCO 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER.
> 
> My details are given below:
> ...


I won't call myself expert. However, I would try to answer as I have gone through ACS process
To answer your question 1 
I would suggest adding that work experience to your ACS application supporting with SD & other docs such as pay slips because you will get points to your relevant work experience which ACS finds closest to your job code & qualification.
To answer your 2nd question
Yes, I am pretty sure Computer science would be considered as ICT major in relation to your job code and work experience.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for your advice Sansu. I will be visiting India in July to arrange the SD in person and get it notarized in stamp papers. That is also the reason I was thinking to ignore the Company 1 & 2 experiences. I also find the past exp R&R are not relevant to the job code 263111 as it is tech support work.

Though they deduct 2 yrs from my current job exp if they consider as ICT Major, will I will be getting the positive assessment by presenting the current exp only.?



Sansu83 said:


> I won't call myself expert. However, I would try to answer as I have gone through ACS process
> To answer your question 1
> I would suggest adding that work experience to your ACS application supporting with SD & other docs such as pay slips because you will get points to your relevant work experience which ACS finds closest to your job code & qualification.
> To answer your 2nd question
> Yes, I am pretty sure Computer science would be considered as ICT major in relation to your job code and work experience.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Thanks for your advice Sansu. I will be visiting India in July to arrange the SD in person and get it notarized in stamp papers. That is also the reason I was thinking to ignore the Company 1 & 2 experiences. I also find the past exp R&R are not relevant to the job code 263111 as it is tech support work.
> 
> Though they deduct 2 yrs from my current job exp if they consider as ICT Major, will I will be getting the positive assessment by presenting the current exp only.?


I think Tech support involves technical troubleshooting and thus you move forward into different roles, ACS will look into your job duties, tech support also includes troubleshooting of server or networks. I got positive result for ACS 263212 however I am planning to review for 263111 to enhance my chances, even I started as a Technical consultant and then moved with different designation but job duties remained the same troubleshooting servers. I would suggest if the job was technical support and the current one with different designation doesn't matter. At the end ACS will decide on your application and approve your job code, prepare documents as per guidelines and let ACS decide there wont be negative marking for it.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for your time taken in replying to my queries. Yes I was supporting via voice & remote support for operating system installation and troubleshooting. I will try to work on SD and send it to India to get it signed.

I am still in touch with 4 to 5 colleagues to sign the SD for me with R&R in a written plain paper. Does it have to be mandatory in 20Rs Stamp Paper.? I am afraid how they will react to it. If I get it in plain paper can we print that it the stamp paper and get it notarized.? I don't know how to go from here. 

If possible pls do msg me the SD format.

Thanks for your support.



Sansu83 said:


> I think Tech support involves technical troubleshooting and thus you move forward into different roles, ACS will look into your job duties, tech support also includes troubleshooting of server or networks. I got positive result for ACS 263212 however I am planning to review for 263111 to enhance my chances, even I started as a Technical consultant and then moved with different designation but job duties remained the same troubleshooting servers. I would suggest if the job was technical support and the current one with different designation doesn't matter. At the end ACS will decide on your application and approve your job code, prepare documents as per guidelines and let ACS decide there wont be negative marking for it.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

sheiky said:


> Thanks for your time taken in replying to my queries. Yes I was supporting via voice & remote support for operating system installation and troubleshooting. I will try to work on SD and send it to India to get it signed.
> 
> I am still in touch with 4 to 5 colleagues to sign the SD for me with R&R in a written plain paper. Does it have to be mandatory in 20Rs Stamp Paper.? I am afraid how they will react to it. If I get it in plain paper can we print that it the stamp paper and get it notarized.? I don't know how to go from here.
> 
> ...


PM me your email address

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot. I have PM'ed you the email.



Sansu83 said:


> PM me your email address
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

I applied for ACS on 11th April and today, 15th April I received a positive assessment for ACS. They considered my B.Sc. Computer Science and M.Sc Computer Science as ICT Major. Also they approved my current company experience for 8 years as relevant to ANZSCO code 263111. Thanks.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

That's wonderful news mate. All the Best.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> That's wonderful news mate. All the Best.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


why your review was unsuccessful??
have you applied earlier as well?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

theariezman said:


> why your review was unsuccessful??
> have you applied earlier as well?


I applied for 263212 which was positive, however that job code is limited to states with special conditions, so, my options were minimal then I reviewed for 263111 and review was unsuccessful.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I applied for 263212 which was positive, however that job code is limited to states with special conditions, so, my options were minimal then I reviewed for 263111 and review was unsuccessful.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Well I was going for 262113 (System Administrator) but I learned that it has very minimal chances and limited to state nominations only. Also I came to know a friend of mine got visa grant for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) while he is working in same field as I am.

He advised me if I can get the reference letter for the JD for 263111 since it is quite close to JD of 262113 and also besides we are working closely onto network appliances and virtual switches as well so I decided to go for that for now.

crossing my fingers.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

theariezman said:


> Well I was going for 262113 (System Administrator) but I learned that it has very minimal chances and limited to state nominations only. Also I came to know a friend of mine got visa grant for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) while he is working in same field as I am.
> 
> He advised me if I can get the reference letter for the JD for 263111 since it is quite close to JD of 262113 and also besides we are working closely onto network appliances and virtual switches as well so I decided to go for that for now.
> 
> crossing my fingers.


Did you apply for review or new application to ACS for 263111 ? . This particular job code has combination of server and network administration and troubleshooting knowledge.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Did you apply for review or new application to ACS for 263111 ? . This particular job code has combination of server and network administration and troubleshooting knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It will be a new application, I didn't even applied for 262113.
I was preparing my documents as per JD for 262113 but now I need to do some changes to go for 263111 and I think I can make it.

First job 6 Years experience as System Engineer.
2nd Job 9+ Years experience as Core Cloud Administrator/System Administrator.
I have BS in computer Science - completed in 1999
MS in IT ( in parallel to first job) - completed in 2003
6 Months Diploma in Telecommunication that so in parallel to first job - completed in April 2004

What do you think should I mention my Diploma?

P.S. I am not mentioning my prior jobs since I cannot produce proof for that.

Regards


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

sheiky said:


> I applied for ACS on 11th April and today, 15th April I received a positive assessment for ACS. They considered my B.Sc. Computer Science and M.Sc Computer Science as ICT Major. Also they approved my current company experience for 8 years as relevant to ANZSCO code 263111. Thanks.


Hi Sheiky,

Could you please share me the roles and responsibilities you had mentioned for the ANZSCO code 263111, as most of my experience falls into systems engineer. Hence, request you to share me the roles and responsibilities.


----------



## qzahid (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello to all the member who are doing wonderful job by helping others. I am new here and have plans to apply for 263111. My details are below:

Age: 29
Degree: BS Computer Engineering (completed Jan 2011)

Work Exp:
Company 1: From March 2011 to March 2016 (5 years) as IT Consultant (2 years in Pakistan and 3 in Saudi Arabia on project. Job description was Identity & Access Managament solution deployement)

Company 2: From April 2016 till today (8 months) as Computer Engineer in Saudi Arabia (Same role as previous job but different title) 

My question here is that is it ok to apply for 263111 as I am sure my degree is relevent but my experiance is not related to Networks, instead it is related to system and server deployment. 

Also How much points will I get for my degree and experiance as i have 10 points for IELTS, 30 for age, so I need 20 for my degree and exp. 

Any guidance from an experianced lad will help alot.

Thanks in advance,
Qamar


----------



## aman365 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi!
I am looking for little help, if anyone can guide me for writing Employer letter which is mapped with 263111 ANZSCO Descriptions.
I have already written it but there are 2-3 points left from ANZSCO description.

Also if anyone can suggest if it is necessary to put all 8 points? I am left with 1st and 6th.
(Refer below points)

1 analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, data models and diagrams in the development, configuration, and integration of computer systems 

2 researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured to operate at optimal performance

3 assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, communications and operating systems 

4 providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies 

5 installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software database applications, servers and workstations

6 providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements

7 preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance instructions 

8 monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal network performance

If one of you can guide me, I will be very great-full.


Thanks 
Aman


----------



## rsood (May 10, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I need some advice here. I've overall exp of 7.4yr in VMware virtualization and cloud support.
I applied for System Analyst in ACS, however they come back to tell me my experience is not closely related to it, so they recommended 263112 Network Admin. So i paid additional 200$ and they approved.
But, the issue is, only SA is accepting 263112 and that too only 489 provisional visa.
I can see in 2631 category, Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111 is available for both 189/190 visa. So, shall i try again to do ACS for 263111?


----------



## me3287 (Apr 17, 2018)

sheiky said:


> I applied for ACS on 11th April and today, 15th April I received a positive assessment for ACS. They considered my B.Sc. Computer Science and M.Sc Computer Science as ICT Major. Also they approved my current company experience for 8 years as relevant to ANZSCO code 263111. Thanks.


Hi Sheiky,

can you share the roles and responsibilities you have captured in the roles and responsibilities, because am planning to apply for the same job code. I want to take a look at the successful assessments applications.

Thanks


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I am really in a spot and need URGENT help / advice.

I joined one of my previous organization in 2010 as Associate software engineer (ASE). Was promoted to Software Engineer (SE) in end of 2011. 

While applying for ACS, I did not mentioned my ASE role as my "Relieving letter, latest payslips and Experience letter having my roles and responsibilities" have Software Engineer on it. My ACS was + ive. ACS have considered my whole experiece as Software Engineer
I applied in EOI without mentioning my ASE and showing all as Software Engineer.

Will that be a problem as my offer letter has mentioned my joining as "Associate Software Engineer" ?

NOTE: 1. the 2 years deducted by ACS were mostly whenn I was Software Engineer
2. My ANZCO : 261111,so does mentioning ASE as a role really matters ?

Please help ? Do i have to go through the whole process again ?


----------



## Jigneshgohil (Mar 4, 2021)

Sansu83 said:


> I think Tech support involves technical troubleshooting and thus you move forward into different roles, ACS will look into your job duties, tech support also includes troubleshooting of server or networks. I got positive result for ACS 263212 however I am planning to review for 263111 to enhance my chances, even I started as a Technical consultant and then moved with different designation but job duties remained the same troubleshooting servers. I would suggest if the job was technical support and the current one with different designation doesn't matter. At the end ACS will decide on your application and approve your job code, prepare documents as per guidelines and let ACS decide there wont be negative marking for it.


----------

